# slob hunters



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I just got back from field hunting which ended up being a bust because of a couple of knothead, law breaking,slob hunters :******: .We set up in a field about 3/4 of a mile(yes I know it was probably to close to the roost) from a WPA only to have these two guys drive into and past the no vehicle signs and launch there boat into the slough with about 15 minutes of shooting time left by the time they busted through the ice to open water.We picked up and watched them sky bust mallards at what I am guessing was well after sunset(I could see flames off the ends of there barrels at 200 yards.I had a talk with them just before they launched about the game laws while still trying to be courtious.They told me to F off and since they farmed some land in that area they some how are entitled to do as they please,game laws or no game laws.This has been going on for about five years with these clowns.Is something like this worth repoprting?What do you think Muzzy?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Any law violation is worth reporting, the problem is most people are not willing to report it or are too worried about signing their names to a complaint. A violation without a witness is pretty hard to prove. I would report it if it was me.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Go for it Mallard. Landowners are under the same rules as the rest of us.

Dean


----------

